# run A-B-A combination



## puclot (Jan 18, 2014)

Finally my layout is operational and i am ready to run my first train. i have got LGB F7 and want to run the ABA combination. my layout is NCE DCC 10 amps. the LGB manual says that t run the ABA combination, :"you have to reprogram the direction of travel of the second locomotive. otherwise, the locos move in the opposite direction. Reprogram Register CV 29 of the factory-installed decoder to function value 5."

but it does not say how to do it. this is my first time of doing such a thing, can someone please tell me how can i do this. 
Thanks
Harsh


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I don't have a clue, but maybe I can draw attention to your plight.
At least bump it back up...


----------



## puclot (Jan 18, 2014)

thanks! 

i went through the NCE controller manual. i know it can be done but its all so confusing. they even talked about having a separate programming track. i don't even have a track like that.

if someone can please point me to the pages or the steps i shall go through to do this


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Will you always run the second A unit in this A-B-A setup only?

Swap the motor leads...!

D


----------



## puclot (Jan 18, 2014)

SD90WLMT said:


> Will you always run the second A unit in this A-B-A setup only?
> 
> Swap the motor leads...!
> 
> D


there is a way to change just one setting on the controller in DCC and then u don't need to change anything on locomotive. i will like to go that way and thus keep the loco in original condition. 

i am just looking for those steps


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Sorry, I used to have DCC minders that would follow me about, I happen to like batteries... I figured one of them would have helped you by now....
John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So, first you want to not worry about the programming track, the NCE will take care of everything for you.

Did you find the consisting buttons on the remote control?

Do an "add consist", and follow the instructions on the screen. Your LGB decoders might not be able to do "advanced" consisting, so pick the other option.

It will ask you as you add each locomotive to the consist, "what direction this locomotive", and when you add the one that needs to go in reverse, you press the direction button so show REV as opposed to the default FWD.

This is a lot easier than you have made it sound.

Greg


----------



## puclot (Jan 18, 2014)

yea it might be good to start the hobby with consist instead 

right now both the locs have the default address of 3. is it possible to run consist like this or will i have to change one of the addresses


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Change one of the addresses. If you don't then all of the engine numbered three will respond the same. (i.e. You'll have them all set to go forward on the throttle, but in your case since one is turned around they will be going in opposite directions. Even though they are both set to go forward).


----------



## puclot (Jan 18, 2014)

but how about changing cv29 as per the manual to a value of 5. if someone knows steps for it . thanks


----------



## puclot (Jan 18, 2014)

ewarhol said:


> Change one of the addresses.
> ).


how do i do change the address. manual says long and short address but did not say which one and and which one for without programming track.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

A short term suggestion, until you figure your the programming. Could you reverse the wires from the controller that power the motor blocks? Another suggestion would be to put a DPDT switch in the circuit between the controller and the motor blocks.

Chuck


----------



## puclot (Jan 18, 2014)

chuck n said:


> A short term suggestion, until you figure your the programming. Could you reverse the wires from the controller that power the motor blocks? Another suggestion would be to put a DPDT switch in the circuit between the controller and the motor blocks.
> 
> Chuck


i was told that it will not work in DCC. the only way is to make a consist or to change cv29 of one of the locos. either ways i will have to do some programming.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I know nothing about DCC. Perhaps someone like Greg E. a very knowledgable person regarding DCC could enlighten us as to why it wouldn't work.

Chuck


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

puclot said:


> how do i do change the address. manual says long and short address but did not say which one and and which one for without programming track.


Harsh-

Sorry can't give you a step by step, I use digitrax system. Changing the address usually involves pressing a program button on the throttle. 

Short address is for engine numbers below 120ish. Long address is for above120's. People use four digit addresses so they can use the actual engines number, like BNSF 8120 and so on.

In your case I would stay with short addresses. Keep the correct forward moving engine as three and make the backward running engine four. 

Being that you don't have a program track only put the backward running engine on. After programming then you can put the other engines on.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

If you have a newer version of the LGB decoder, then you can go to 28 speed steps pn both engines.
'Normal' engine would have CV29 at 4 for 14 speed steps, but 6 for 28/128 speed steps and DC operation.
Reverse running engine needs 5 for 14 speed steps and 7 for 28/128 speed steps.

LGB only had 14 steps in the MTS controllers, other manufacturers had 28 and 128 steps.

Note that reversing the motor leads would not reverse the forward light.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Do you have motors in the "B" unit? The LGB F7s I have have motors only in the "A" units. The "Bs" have only sound. 

Chuck


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Chuck is correct, LGB never placed motors in the F7 B units.

I did install 1 motor block in each of my B units and added weight. My ABA now has 5 motors total and will pull many cars.


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Any luck Harsh?


----------



## puclot (Jan 18, 2014)

after a lot of thinking i finally decided to press buttons on the CAB based on what i understood from manual. the fear i had was that if i mess any setting, there will be no way for me to go back and fix it as i will not know as well.

so i hit the program button , option 2 (CV settings) , option 29 and then option 4 and ENTER

i started the engine and it started to travel in other direction. 

it was a simple thing to change. i hope these folks right manual in a better way.

Thanks all for being part of my first programming !!!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey Congratulations!
Don't hold your breath while waiting for a better written manual. They don't seem to translate very well.

Happy Rails
John


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

puclot said:


> after a lot of thinking i finally decided to press buttons on the CAB based on what i understood from manual. the fear i had was that if i mess any setting, there will be no way for me to go back and fix it as i will not know as well.
> 
> so i hit the program button , option 2 (CV settings) , option 29 and then option 4 and ENTER
> 
> ...


Congrats Harsh!!!

I remember I used to be nervous about programming. It's gets easier each time. Plus, don't worry about messing up when programming a decoder. A lot of us have been there. CV 29 master reset is a wonderful thing 

One thing to look at is Decoder Pro from JMRI. it's a free computer program that allows you to program your decoders from the computer. It's much easier than using the throttle. Not sure what brand of decoder is in the LGB engines and if they would be supported, maybe someone else on this forum has that knowledge.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

To me, LGB has no standards for decoders. For example see the following:

55020 Lenz version serial operation and 14 speed steps plus only CV 1-4 can be changed.
55020 Massoth now a real decoder but stilll only 14 speed steps
55021 depending on firmware version (cv7) 14 only or 14 and 28.
55027 now 14/28 plus latest versions possibly can do 128 steps.
On board decoders are another story, but 14/28 seems to be the standard and latest can do 128.

I never made a table of revisions but it sure would be handy.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You should really use the consisting function as outlined in the NCE manual, SO much easier than what you did. By changing the addresses to the same, now the locomotives are not capable of independent operation.

I drive the locos independently right up to each other... take about 10 seconds to consist them (using the consist buttons on your remote) and then drive the consist off.... no CV programming, no permanent reversal of a loco.









Let's assume you have 2 locos, loco address 3 and loco address 4, and you want to consist them, but you want 4 to run "backwards" in the consist.

Notice the 4 buttons surrounded with a white line, the group is labelled "CONSIST".

1. press SETUP, it will ask you to choose a consist number, you can pick anything from 1 to 127.

2. it will next ask for the lead loco... enter 3, it will then ask the direction of the loco, and you will already see an "F" for forward, just hit enter.

3 next it will ask for the end loco, enter 4, then when it asks for the direction of the loco, press the nice big DIRECTION button until it says "R" and then hit enter...

4. next it will ask for additional locos, just hit enter to finish.

OK that is REALLY easy... try it out... of course you want to have the locos set up normally, i.e. so they go forwards when commanded, and they have their own, unique addresses...



Greg


----------



## honeybooboo (Jan 10, 2014)

That's some great info Greg, Just goes to show how simple DCC has become and user friendly. 

Boo Boo


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Unfortunately, there are a lot of "experts" out there giving advice when they really don't keep current on their knowledge.

Also, there are all the naysayers, that again are using 10 year old hearsay to put DCC down, and give damaging or unhelpful advice.

It's not as complicated as it was when the user interface was obscure like mashing the # key, or no display to tell you where you are in a procedure.

Greg


----------

